# Windows can't communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS server



## helpingduck123

Randomly throughout the day I sometimes get this problem and it makes me have to reset my router.

Anyone know how to fix this?

I've searched online for multiple methods with all the command prompt commands, scanning with malware / adwcleaner etc... Tried using different open DNS or automatic obtain DNS. I'm also using automatic obtain IP.

Maybe it has something to do with my router settings on my router website(?)

If there are any information I should post, please tell me.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## etaf

how many devices connected to the router - if more than one does it also happen to those devices

can we see an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## helpingduck123

1 device, my PC by ethernet.

Here is the ipconfig /all results.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dreaming
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-85-02-8E-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::359a:74:95a3:c417%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 August 2014 11:59:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10 August 2014 11:59:31
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251666821
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-3F-15-B5-00-21-85-02-8E-00
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## etaf

> 1 device, my PC by ethernet.


 just to confirm - you only have 1 device

do you have a separate modem / router - what are the makes and models ?


----------



## helpingduck123

No? Just 1 router, TP-Link


----------



## etaf

assuming its some form of DNS issue

change the DNS to use google open dns - and see if you get the issue

---------------

* Google public DNS *
Note using google public DNS servers from outside the US may actually slow performace - so use the following as a test to identify DNS issues - if these resolve the issues , then we need to investigate further to optimise the use of DNS

Google public DNS
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address up on a PC
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries

* Flush & register DNS *

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator 
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

now type the command again

I have found these to be a useful tools to use for DNS testing
https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm
https://code.google.com/p/namebench/


----------



## helpingduck123

I have already tried changing my DNS to have the google DNS but the problem still occured

Edit:

What causes this problem to happen in the first place?

What are the tools for?

Some things I've been looking at and testing. In my router website, in the "DNS" section I have:
*Select DNS Server Interface from available WAN interfaces:* ( I can choose pppoa0 )
or
*Use the following Static DNS IP address* Which I can set my primary and seconday DNS.

But I can also set the primary and seconday DNS through the network and sharing centre and right clicking on the ethernet and going into the ipv4 settings etc...


----------



## etaf

if you set in the router , then all devices connected to the router use that DNS setting 
setting in the PC just applies to the PC


----------



## helpingduck123

So it probably doesn't make a difference then as there's only 1 device connected to the router.

Any other solutions to what it may be, that is causing the problem?


----------



## etaf

no no difference 

update the Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller from the PC manufacturer website 

whats the make and model of the PC 
and version of windows you are running


----------



## helpingduck123

Using windows 8

This website? http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

System information:


http://imgur.com/oSKg2s5


----------



## etaf

use the PCs manufacturers website first


----------



## helpingduck123

Ok anything else I should be doing / checking?


----------



## etaf

no,lets try that update and install first


----------



## helpingduck123

Well AMD website not working and can't find any updates for drivers..

Don't know how else I can find updates (If there is any) for the driver


----------



## etaf

the make and model of the PC - if its an AMD make whats the model 
usually both are written on the box itself


----------



## helpingduck123

Yeah I don't think there are any updates for my drivers


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump!


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump!


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump!


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump!


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump!


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump!


----------



## CoolBurn

What is the model of the TP-Link?

Should look something like TD-XXXX


----------



## plodr

Also the first page of page 2 asked you a question


> the make and model of the PC


 which you never answered.

My question: since you have 1 computer, why use a router? Hook the computer up directly to the modem.


----------



## helpingduck123

I don't know why I use a router, I don't have a modem
What is the difference if I were to use a modem

The make is: TD-W8960N


----------



## etaf

that model is a Modem/router combination

you need a modem to connect to cable or the telephone line and you need to have a router to share the broadband connection between devices at your home

BUT I'm still waiting for an answer to post #16 on the 9th August


> the make and model of the PC - if its an AMD make whats the model


in order to update the driver for the adapter we need the make and the exact model to help any further


----------



## helpingduck123

ATI Raedon HD 4800 Series

Is it necessary to get a modem


----------



## CoolBurn

No, as etaf stated you have a modem/router combo so no need for another modem. ATI Raedon is a gpu, we need the exact make of the computer (HP, Dell, etc...) and exact model. If it is a custom built system we need the exact make and model of the motherboard or NIC card being used.


----------



## helpingduck123

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
MS-7345

Is this it?


----------



## etaf

the drivers are here 
reload the drivers
http://www.msi.com/support/mb/P35_Neo2FR__FIR.html#down-driver

BUT windows 8 is not supported - did you buy the PC with windows 8 pre-installed or did you upgrade ?


----------



## helpingduck123

Custom built PC, so I installed windows 8


----------



## etaf

did you buy a retail version of windows 8 
that motherboard does not appear to support windows 8

please post back the results of the following tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Windows Validation*

Please download and run *MGADiag Diagnostic Tool * and post back the report it creates:

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default)
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply

Please download and run *WVCheck*http://artellos.com/ccount/click.php?id=7 and post back the report it creates:

Double-click WVCheck.exe.
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space.
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## helpingduck123

1. It says failed to create output files
It has information like product key, key hash etc... is that safe to show?

2. What is that transIP website


----------



## etaf

sorry, my mistake the program does not work correctly on W8

is this a genuine copy of W8 retail version ?


----------



## helpingduck123

I think so, yes.


----------



## etaf

> Custom built PC, so I installed windows 8





> I think so, yes.


 why do you only think so - Did you purchase a copy of windows 8 when you made the PC ?

As that motherboard is quite old and does not support windows 8 ?

how long ago did you make the PC ?


----------



## helpingduck123

Yes I purchased it.
I can't remember when the PC was made, few years ago
I never had this problem before, on the same machine but now I suddenly get this


----------



## etaf

when did you purchase it ?
are you upgrading from an old version of windows ?


----------



## helpingduck123

I don't know when I purchased it
No, I installed windows 8 from the start


----------



## etaf

OK - did it ever work ?
as there is not a driver for W8


----------



## helpingduck123

Yeah of course it worked, I dunno where we're going with this right now


----------



## etaf

> I dunno where we're going with this right now


 trying to establish the history , to understand why it worked in the past , when there is no driver from the motherboard manufacturer.
A lot of people upgrade to W8 and have issues - so also making sure this is not the case here.

As there is no supported driver for W8 - I'm not sure what you installed originally to make the Adapter work.

Apart from a windows update ,that may install a generic driver, sorry, i'm out of ideas


----------



## CoolBurn

Can you take a look at the following link and post back what you find.

http://www.tp-link.com/lk/Article/?id=46


----------



## helpingduck123

The ending is V4

What do you want me to post?


----------



## CoolBurn

I was looking for the version (v4).

Below is a link for a driver for your on-board LAN. Under the Windows columns pick the third one down (Version 8.034). Install this driver and reboot the machine, then test the connection.
http://218.210.127.131/downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## helpingduck123

Yeah I tried that yesterday and today the problem still occurs


----------



## CoolBurn

Have you tried updating the firmware on the modem/router?

http://www.tp-link.com/lk/support/download/?model=TD-W8960N&version=V4#tbl_j


----------



## helpingduck123

I'll try that out and get back on that


----------



## helpingduck123

Nope, problem still there


----------



## helpingduck123

What is behind an extension socket? Are there wires that connect to the front panel of the extension socket?

I think I may have a fault within my extension socket and I was wondering whether it was worth taking it off to check it out? Unless there is a reasonable percentage of me damaging the extension socket.


----------



## etaf

the best thing to do, would be to connect the router to the Master Socket in the house and use the TEST socket behind the panel - if its a modern UK master socket 
have a read here
http://www.hmmm.ip3.co.uk/bt-master-socket-nte5.shtml

That way you eliminate all the internal wiring


----------



## helpingduck123

I think I tired this before, BT tested it and said they didn't find a problem? I think...


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump!


----------



## helpingduck123

Bump


----------



## Golden_

Your best course of action would be to downgrade the Operating System to one that the motherboard can support. Say Windows 7, and then see if that eases the problem. Another thing you could also do is to set the DNS of the computer (not the router) to use a DNS server from either Google or others. You can do this through _Run > ncpa.cpl > under the network adapter right-click, properties then select IPv4 _and manually input the DNS address there.


----------

